# boat flipped over



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

was that josh nobels and his friends that had there boat flip;


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

where did you hear about a boat flipping over??


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

it on ksl


----------



## btsmith (Sep 12, 2010)

Scary. I'd like to hear details if someone finds more out. The story on ksl is pretty basic right now.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Link??

Ksl isnt loading for me.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&si ... -salt-lake


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks paddler...

Klark, where in that entire story did you read the word flipped? 


regardless, im glad to hear everybody is ok.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

longedgun i did,nt; just thought cappsizen was that but a littler word; glad they are ok too after what sound like a close call;


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

gotcha... yup, had they been out a little bit further it may have been a much different story!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

yep; 20 years ago there was no cell phones to call four help;


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

We were out there yesterday when the wind picked up. I am not sure how many decoys we lost but coming back in we had waves over the front of the boat. The GSL is no joke when the wind picks up. Guys, please be safe out there. Glad these guys are Ok.


----------



## boomer22 (Nov 12, 2011)

That was my dad Clark and 3 of his friends. There was to much weight and to big of waves. He called when they reached rock island and said he already called the police. The worst part is he said he lost all 28 ducks and a goose that they had shot.


----------



## btsmith (Sep 12, 2010)

boomer22 said:


> That was my dad Clark and 3 of his friends.


Thats cool that your dad is friends with Phil Roberston. :lol: 
Seriously though, I'm glad they ended up ok.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

boomer22 said:


> The worst part is he said he lost all 28 ducks and a goose that they had shot.


There isn't a duck on this earth worth dying for! The best part is they are still alive!


----------

